# Sleeves?



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I'm experimenting with some pulley, dual and other home made rigs. Starting out using 80# and 100# mono.

Picked up a couple different kinds of crimp sleeves and was curious what most folks use. 

Round, dual round, oval, alluminum, brass, etc.?? Looking for a good crimp without weakening the line.

Any tips or thoughts would be appreciated. I know about doing the crimp in the middle and bell'ing the end. I've used the round ones made for small guage coated steel but never the larger mono ones. 

I've already discovered you get what you pay for in the crimper. Picked up a $20 one from BPS and it's [email protected] It's going back.  

Thanks...
.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Never mind.

Found this article Orest posted last year. Good info. Answered my questions.
http://www.leadertec.com/tipsandtechniques/crimp_techniques.html
.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Little feedback. 
I took the $20 cheapo crimper back and picked up a $30 BPS version. Crimps are great! The extra $10 in quality makes a big difference.

Also, one tip from the above site is worth pointing out: 

When crimping a loop. Insert the line through the sleeve and return the tag end back through again.
"Take a cigarette lighter and melt the tag end of the mono. When it softens and starts to turn into a ball press the melted end against the lighter or other hard surface to spread and flatten it.
Pull the leader back through the sleeve and the flattened mono end will sit snugly against the end of the sleeve without pulling back through. Now you can adjust the size of the loop." 
Crimp.

Cool.  
.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

this article should go to the fishing bible ! I did not read it thoroughly but I plan too!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Yeah, it has some good info, but it's a commercial page and not part of P&S. I think Matt wants to use only P&S threads in the bible.

Been playing with the crimper. Wish it wasn't so brrr out so I could try my new creations out.  
.


----------

